# Micah's 2nd Major Score, only two singles to Go!



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Micah's (Horizon Sommet's It Wasn't Me) snagged his second major win last week for a total of 13 points. His AKC ranking as of the end of May placed him at #24 for The Top Miniature Poodles, just behind his half brother JJ, at #23, who already had both his majors for a total of 8 points. 

Here's a photo of him JJ in case anyone's curious, he's Horizon's Amity Mivida On Your Mark.










And Micah's littermate, Lizzy, Horizon's Absolutely Me, is also giving him a run to catch the golden bone with 10 pts and 2 majors under her lead as well.











I'm so proud of my little guys performance and the superb handling of his breeder. The only thing that will top this is the title and then a plane ride home!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! hopefully he will be finished and home soon and then be all yours. of course the temptation to try for grand champion will be out there singing its siren song.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooray for Micah! I am sure you are looking forward to getting him home asap. But then as patk says there is that siren temptress named GCh!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations! :whoo: Nice to see you rocketing toward your goal! Micah truly is a spectacular mini boy. Been enchanted with him since I first saw his photo.


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

*patk* GCH siren's serenade? Did I mention I have tinnitus? Let me hit the back button and pretend I didn't see that! Temptation.







:lol:

Seriously thanks for the congrats!


*Lily cd re*: Nice to hear from you! Hope all's well with your Lily and Peeves and thanks for the congrats! Nope to the GCH, I'll leave that to those with deeper pockets! :lol: Two more scheduled shows and then, crossing fingers and toes, :airplane:


*Chagall's mom* Well that silver boy of yours is pretty dreamy too! :whoo: I'd be on pins and needles if our two ever went head-to-head in the show ring. You've got a looker there and I said so from the start! Thanks for the well wishes! You're sweet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! He certainly comes from a family of 'champions' so it won't be long for him to join the ranks! You must be bustin' yer buttons with pride!!!!!!!


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

*MollyMuiMa* Thanks!!! You're too cute..."bustin yer buttons." Hahahahaha :smile:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know you are really anxious to have you beautiful boy home with you so I hope all goes well in the remaining scheduled shows so he can get home ASAP.

I agree, leave the siren call alone. I'll stop egging you on about it!


----------

